# 2014 310 Tb



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Just picked up our new 2014 310 TB

LOVE IT










This is our third outback first a 2007 23KRS then a 2010 28ORS.

This will be the last one. DW heard that before.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Gary said:


> Just picked up our new 2014 310 TB
> 
> LOVE IT
> 
> ...


Congratulations! When's her maiden voyage?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Way to go Gary.Your back in the game.Do to unfortunate circumstances we still havn't been out for the mayden voyage with our new unit.Hope you get out there soon.Havn't seen the 310 TB up close as nobody has had 1.That's the 28 Rs replacement correct.Still with a side loader.Very nice unit but 5 ft longer was to much for us.That's why we were hot and heavy on a 280 before there were no more new ones in existance.If you ever tow that toy through the Okanagan i'd really like to check it out.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> Way to go Gary.Your back in the game.Do to unfortunate circumstances we still havn't been out for the mayden voyage with our new unit.Hope you get out there soon.Havn't seen the 310 TB up close as nobody has had 1.That's the 28 Rs replacement correct.Still with a side loader.Very nice unit but 5 ft longer was to much for us.That's why we were hot and heavy on a 280 before there were no more new ones in existance.If you ever tow that toy through the Okanagan i'd really like to check it out.


No , not this year. We are only going to be at Fairmont this year for a month.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Gary said:


> Way to go Gary.Your back in the game.Do to unfortunate circumstances we still havn't been out for the mayden voyage with our new unit.Hope you get out there soon.Havn't seen the 310 TB up close as nobody has had 1.That's the 28 Rs replacement correct.Still with a side loader.Very nice unit but 5 ft longer was to much for us.That's why we were hot and heavy on a 280 before there were no more new ones in existance.If you ever tow that toy through the Okanagan i'd really like to check it out.


No , not this year. We are only going to be at Fairmont this year for a month.
[/quote]

We may be that way this year.My brother in law has an rv Site in Fairmont right on the river


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally seen the 310 TB today when i went to pick up our 280.Very nice love the layout.Especially the bedroom at rear.Also the huge slide/dinette ,couch area.Nice wide open look.Really really like it.


----------

